# Any Mini T Racing in North Carolina?



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

looking for a place to run - mini t's or rc18t's (when and if I get one)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How about in Pinelevel NC contact [email protected]
They run BRP cars and Mini T


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Where are you located in NC and how far are you willing to travel?


----------

